
Show HN: Easy to understand intro to Python - thewhitetulip
https://github.com/thewhitetulip/build-app-with-python-antitextbook
======
Sir_Cmpwn
Strange to stylize Termux as TermUX here:

[https://github.com/thewhitetulip/build-app-with-python-
antit...](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/build-app-with-python-
antitextbook/blob/master/01-intro-to-python.md#installation)

~~~
thewhitetulip
Fixed :-)

------
xapata
There are some factual errors in the introduction.

> Python has been around for more than 30 years

The license says that development began in the early 90s.

The factual errors continue in the explanation of the language, such as
describing a triple quote string as a multiline comment.

~~~
thewhitetulip
Python was conceived in the late 1980s[1] and its implementation was started
in December 1989[2] by Guido van Rossum at CWI

I might have misstated. The idea was around more than 30yrs albeit the
implementation has been for around 27yrs

> triple quote string as a multiline comment.

Don't you use triple quoted string as a multi line comment? Then what do you
use for multi line comment? I am curious.

~~~
dotancohen
String literals without assignment have no side effect, that is why you think
of them as comments. They are however, not comments. They are parsed and
interpreted just like any other string.

You might be familiar with the concept in Javascript, if you have ever put
'use strict' at the top of a JS file.

~~~
Jugurtha
I think thewhitetulip has GvR's blessing[0]. It makes sense, though:

    
    
      There should be one-- and preferably only one --obvious way to do it.
      Although that way may not be obvious at first unless you're Dutch.
    

The guy's handle is thewhitetulip, which is the most Dutch thing I can think
of.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/112670605505077248](https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/112670605505077248)

~~~
xapata
Funny, I guess he's changed his mind.

~~~
thewhitetulip
What's so funny? I made a mistake and you and the others pointed it out & I
fixed it.

Plus, triple quoted strongs are either strings or docstrings not comments,
isn't rectifying mistakes good?

~~~
xapata
Hmm? I was talking about Guido changing his mind.

I guess it was an ambiguous pronoun reference. Sorry about that.

------
jamiesonbecker
It's clear that this represents a lot of work and it's wonderful that you've
done this. My instinctive reaction is to correct minor issues, but please
don't take negative comments as a lack of respect for what you've done... this
is a tough audience, maybe the toughest. Keep up the great work!

~~~
thewhitetulip
I don't take any feedback the wrong way, if you find any mistake, I invite you
to send a PR or raise an issue :-)

Thank you!

------
ChankeyPathak
I have just started learning Python and I'm referring "Problem Solving with
Algorithms and Data Structures using Python". Should I continue with that or
refer something else?

~~~
czheo
"Problem Solving" is a good reference for understanding algorithms and data
structures. It uses Python but Python language is not its main focus. However,
"Problem Solving" is one of the best places where I've learnt programming.

~~~
thewhitetulip
True, problem solving books would teach how to approach problmems but not the
language itself.

